# Sources for (walk in) Blank Shirts in Arizona?



## gbail

Hello fellow zonies, (Arizonians? Arizonans? 

Other than McCreary's (who we are in process with - just waiting on resale cert to give them) is anyone aware of a source to get blanks local? 

I have searched and searched and come up empty handed. 

It crossed my mind that perhaps some of the larger local screenprinters, DTG or the like could possibly be set up to sell some blanks as well? 

I am also ordering some from the suppliers online - but really looking to see if there are any local sources for when in a pinch. 

Thanks in advance for any input. 

-gina


----------



## splathead

What city?


----------



## gbail

splathead said:


> What city?


Oops, sorry, that would be helpful wouldn't it? 

Anywhere in the Phoenix Metro area and surrounding cities / towns. Our other business takes my husband all over the valley. 

Thanks, 
gina


----------



## Rance

You ever find anything on this? I'm looking for a walk in store in Tucson. 

Rance


----------

